# What if we weren't meant to survive?



## Necsus

Buongiorno, WRF. Non sono molto sicuro del significato della costruzione _to be+meant_. Ho letto quest'altro thread, ma non mi sembra che ci sia un parere unanime.
La battuta è tratta da un trailer (Final Destination 4), quindi non c'è altro contesto diretto, però la situazione è che il protagonista ha delle premonizioni in cui vede come moriranno i sopravvissuti a un incidente da cui lui e i suoi amici si sono salvati sempre grazie a questa sua dote.
Metto le battute che vengono prima per dare un'idea, ma non è detto che siano direttamente collegate:

NICK TO GROUP - I keep having these visions. / I see how the next person's gonna die.
JANET TO NICK - What do you mean the next person?
NICK TO JANET - Survivors in the accident. (Refers to the accident at the racetrack, in which Nick saved a few people by warning them)
LORI TO NICK - *What if we weren't meant to survive?* / What's gonna happen to us?
NICK TO LORI - I think we can stop it.​

Io tenderei a tradurlo con "E se non fossimo dovuti sopravvivere?" nel senso che hanno cambiato il corso del destino e ora ne subiranno le conseguenze. Però avrei bisogno di un'eventuale conferma...
Grazie!​


----------



## effeundici

Per qunto possa valere anche a me sembra l'unico significato possibile


----------



## rubuk

Ciao Necsus. Secondo me dovrebbe essere, "E se non fossimo stati destinati a sopravvivere?" Ma anche la tua interpretazione penso possa andare.

St.


----------



## effeundici

rubuk said:


> Ciao Necsus. Secondo me dovrebbe essere, "E se non fossimo stati destinati a sopravvivere?" Ma anche la tua interpretazione penso possa andare.
> 
> St.


 
La frase scritta da Necsus la intendevo anch'io in questo modo, con il senso del destino. Però sicuramente questa versione è meno ambigua


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Fra,

considerato tutto (storia del film, esigenze sillabiche, etc) credo che la tua traduzione sia perfetta. Estrapolata da quel contesto, opterei per una versione più "svolta" come quella di rubuk, ma visto che è ben contestualizzata, la tua funziona più che bene.

E bravo Fra.
Saoul


----------



## Necsus

Okay. Grazie a tutti! 

E grazie, Sa'! (ben ritrovato)


----------



## Einstein

A me era venuto in mente "E se non dovevamo sopravvivere?" Non può andare?


----------



## effeundici

Einstein said:


> A me era venuto in mente "E se non dovevamo sopravvivere?" Non può andare?


 
A me sembra ottimo


----------



## smart_woman07

"E se non eravamo destinati a sopravvivere"?
Potrebbe andare?


----------



## Lozenger60

Sounds good! There is definitely are sense of destiny in this "meant to be"... 
However, just to keep in mind, there are other contexts in which this meant to can be more about obligation. For example, I'm meant to go to school on Mondays but this week I decided to stay home instead.


----------



## smart_woman07

Lozenger60 said:


> Sounds good! There is definitely are sense of destiny in this "meant to be"...
> However, just to keep in mind, there are other contexts in which this meant to can be more about obligation. For example, I'm meant to go to school on Mondays but this week I decided to stay home instead.


 
Yes, in this case  even in Italian language there is a difference, where
_I meant to go_ is for _volevo andare/avevo intenzione di andare_.
Different contest different meaning obviously.


----------



## Lozenger60

Yeah! That's a third use! Woah! No wonder people get confused!!


----------



## Necsus

Einstein said:


> A me era venuto in mente "E se non dovevamo sopravvivere?" Non può andare?


 Nel parlato va sicuramente bene. 
Grazie!


----------



## miri

Ma "E se non fossimo dovuti sopravvivere?" non sarebbe "What if we hadn't been meant to survive?" ??  (congiuntivo trapassato/past perfect)

A me verrebbe da dire "E se non dovessimo sopravvivere?" o "E se non fossimo destinati a sopravvivere?"   (congiuntivo imperfetto)


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> Ma "E se non fossimo dovuti sopravvivere?" non sarebbe "What if we hadn't been meant to survive?" ?? (congiuntivo trapassato/past perfect)
> 
> A me verrebbe da dire "E se non dovessimo sopravvivere?" o "E se non fossimo destinati a sopravvivere?" (congiuntivo imperfetto)


Ma loro sono già sopravvissuti...! 
(ciao, miri )


----------



## miri

Ciao Necsus!
Forse non ho capito bene ... Credevo che Nick stesse dicendo al gruppo  che ha delle premonizioni su come *i sopravvissuti moriranno*, quindi, essendo anche Nick e gli altri dei sopravvissuti, anche loro potrebbero morire. Di qui la domanda di Lori "E se (anche) *noi* non fossimo destinati a sopravvivere? (a continuare a vivere, come succederà agli altri che appunto moriranno) Cosa ci accadrà?"
Al che Nick risponde "Penso che possiamo fermare/impedire tutto questo"


----------



## effeundici

miri said:


> Ciao Necsus!
> Forse non ho capito bene ... Credevo che Nick stesse dicendo al gruppo che ha delle premonizioni su come *i sopravvissuti moriranno*, quindi, essendo anche Nick e gli altri dei sopravvissuti, anche loro potrebbero morire. Di qui la domanda di Lori "E se (anche) *noi* non fossimo destinati a sopravvivere? (a continuare a vivere, come succederà agli altri che appunto moriranno) Cosa ci accadrà?"
> Al che Nick risponde "Penso che possiamo fermare/impedire tutto questo"


 

Miri pungente come al solito. 

Mi sembra che la domanda si riduca a questo: quel *weren't *è un passato o un congiuntivo??


----------



## Murphy

Quel "weren't" è un passato.

What if we weren't meant to survive?
What if we were meant to die/we should have died?
What if we are supposed to be dead now?

Non è un riferimento al futuro, ma ad un passato che si è svolto, si presume, in maniera inaspettata.


----------



## effeundici

Murphy said:


> Quel "weren't" è un passato.
> 
> What if we weren't meant to survive?
> What if we were meant to die?
> What if we should be dead now?
> 
> Non è un riferimento al futuro, ma ad un passato che si è svolto, si presume, in maniera inaspettata.


 
E perché non un congiuntivo?

_If we weren't meant to die....I would be very happy_


----------



## miri

Grazie F11 per l'attenzione e il complimento

Piuttosto mi chiedevo se si trattasse di un periodo ipotetico di terzo tipo (irrealtà) o di secondo tipo (possibilità)

Se esplicitassimo anche le proposizioni principali avremmo:

What would  happen to us if we weren't meant to survive? (secondo tipo)
Cosa ci accadrebbe se non fossimo destinati a sopravvivere
What would have happened to us if we hadn't been meant to survive? (terzo tipo)
Cosa ci sarebbe accaduto se non fossimo stati destinati a sopravvivere?

In entrambe le if clauses c'è il congiuntivo, ma nella prima è imperfetto (se non fossimo destinati a sopravvivere), nella seconda è trapassato (se non fossimo stati destinati a sopravvivere)

Visto che Lori immediatamente dopo chiede "Cosa ci accadrà" pensavo che si potesse trattare di una riflessione su un possibile futuro, non su un passato ormai concluso ...

Infatti poi alla fine del film muoiono tutti ... argh!!!

Edit: esatto F11, ho fatto lo stesso ragionamento anch'io (ho visto ora il tuo ultimo post )


----------



## effeundici

Sbaglio o il terzo tipo può essere reso anche con un passato il che produce, guarda caso: 

_What would happen to us if we weren't meant to survive?_

che è identica al secondo tipo


----------



## miri

Sembra un passato, ma, da quel che so, dovrebbe essere considerato un congiuntivo, infatti in quello di secondo tipo abbiamo "were" per tutte le persone (If I were rich, I'd ...)


----------



## Murphy

A quest'ora non sono in grado di esprimermi bene in italiano, quindi scusatemi se continuo in inglese.

The dialogue refers to an incident which has already happened, ie. the incident at the race track. A number of people have survived an event in which they now believe they should have died.

_What if (imagine that) we weren't meant to survive (at that moment in the past)? (Imagine that we were supposed to die in that incident)_

This is not exactly the same as the third conditional, which talks about an impossible past condition and a result which can no longer come true - (_If we hadn't been meant to survive, we would have died in that accident_)

Neither is it the second conditional, which talks about unreal or impossible situations in the present or future - (if we weren't meant to survive, we would die).

This dialogue refers, in fact, to both the past and the future: to a situation that in the past developed differently from that which was destined, and to a future in which the situation might be reversed and in which destiny might yet manage to kill them all. 

The upshot of this is that I think Nescus' original translation is correct.

This is difficult to explain (especially at this hour) and I'm sure I haven't done it very well, but I hope I haven't complicated things too much.


----------



## effeundici

Thank you Murphy; but I (humbly) think that no grammatical analysis can exclude the option you exclude:

_"Neither is it the second conditional, which talks about unreal or impossible situations in the present or future - (if we weren't meant to survive, we would die)."_

If we consider *weren't *as a subjunctive (and we can, I suppose) the sentence makes sense and the scenario changes completely.

May be the contest helps, but the grammar can't.

What do you think?


----------



## Murphy

Actually, I don't believe it is a subjunctive in English. The difficulty is that "were" is also the indicative past form of the first person plural of "to be", but if we change the subject to the first or third person singular, I think the sentence should be constructed like this:

_What if I *wasn't* meant to survive..._
_What if he* wasn't* meant to survive..._

In my opinion, "what if I/he _*weren't* _meant to survive.." would be wrong here. Therefore, I still believe it is a past tense and not a subjunctive (in English). I'm not expert enough to speak for Italian grammar, though.


----------



## effeundici

Murphy said:


> In my opinion, "what if I/he _*weren't* _meant to survive.." would be wrong here.


 
By grammar or by context?


----------



## Murphy

effeundici said:


> By grammar or by context?


It would be grammatically wrong, in my opinion.


----------



## effeundici

Murphy said:


> It would be grammatically wrong, in my opinion.


 
Ok,thank you


----------



## callmechia

I don't see how this phrase is grammatically wrong. 

"we weren't meant to survive (so we died)".

"we were meant to survive (so we lived)".

"(what if) we weren't meant to survive (and we survived anyway)"

"(what if) we were meant to survive (and we didn't)" 

I think the construction is fine? Honestly I don't see the grammatical problem with this.


----------



## Murphy

Hi callmechia,
I didn't say that this phrase was grammatically wrong. It isn't; it's perfectly correct.

If you look closely at the four posts immediately prior to yours, you will see that F11 and I were discussing whether the "were" in this sentence was a subjunctive or not and I expressed my opinion that it was not, and that a similar sentence using the subjunctive _*were* _instead of indicative _*was* _with *I* or *he* instead of *we* in this case would be grammatically wrong.


----------



## Einstein

I entirely agree with Murphy. If we eliminate "what if", we can start from these statements:
Referring to the future: "We aren't meant to survive".
Referring to the past: "We weren't meant to survive". This is the case here.

"What if" doesn't open a second or third conditional; it means "What do you think will happen to us if..."
The meaning is:
"Forse *non saremmo dovuti* sopravvivere; se è così, cosa ci succederà?"

This is not subjunctive (with the corresponding change in tense); "se non dovessimo" and "se non fossimo dovuti" would not express the real meaning. For this reason my suggestion "se non dovevamo sopravvivere" is not an informal version of "se non fossimo dovuti sopravvivere". I think there will be an insurrection if I suggest "E se non saremmo dovuti sopravvivere?", but we need something that gives this idea.


----------



## miri

Chissà che io non stia cominciando ad avere qualche barlume di comprensione

  Allora Lori non si  sta  preoccupando del fatto che non siano destinati a sopravvivere di nuovo (ai futuri incidenti, come quelli che Nick prefigura nelle sue visioni), ma del fatto che già fin dal primo incidente non era scritto “nelle stelle” che dovessero sopravvivere. Se fosse vera la prima ipotesi avrebbe detto “What if we aren’t meant to survive?”  E’ così?

  Seguendo le indicazioni di  Murphy ed Einstein non si potrebbe sostituire “E se” con “Forse” ?
  Azzardo: non sarebbe più chiaro se si dicesse
  “Forse non era destino che sopravvivessimo/Forse non eravamo destinati a sopravvivere"   ??

Edit: comunque, questa costruzione con "if" al di fuori del periodo ipotetico è un po' "rognosa" ...


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> Allora Lori non si sta preoccupando del fatto che non siano destinati a sopravvivere di nuovo (ai futuri incidenti, come quelli che Nick prefigura nelle sue visioni), ma del fatto che già fin dal primo incidente non era scritto “nelle stelle” che dovessero sopravvivere.


Yes!  
Grazie di nuovo a tutti!


----------



## wonderment

effeundici said:


> Thank you Murphy; but I (humbly) think that no grammatical analysis can exclude the option you exclude:
> 
> _"Neither is it the second conditional, which talks about unreal or impossible situations in the present or future - (if we weren't meant to survive, we would die)."_
> 
> If we consider *weren't *as a subjunctive (and we can, I suppose) the sentence makes sense and the scenario changes completely.
> 
> May be the contest helps, but the grammar can't.


_What (would happen) if we weren't meant to survive?
_
I agree with you, F11. The larger context of the movie tells us that _weren't_ is a past indicative. But considered apart from that context, you can take _weren’t_ as either subjunctive (i.e. a present contrafactual condition) or indicative (i.e. the situation refers to a past event). English grammar permits both readings.

I think the main difficulty (and confusion) concerns the fact that in casual speech, the subjunctive is being phased out by the indicative in English contrafactual conditions. 

_What if we aren’t (indicative) meant to survive? ~ What if we weren’t (subjunctive) meant to survive?
What if we weren’t (indicative) meant to survive? ~ What if we hadn’t been (subjunctive) meant to survive?
_​

From dictionary.com


> *what if*, what would be the outcome if; suppose that: _What if everyone who was invited comes?..._
> Suppose that, as in _What if the speaker doesn't get here in time?_ This expression is in effect a shortening of "what would happen if."


----------

